# A foals conformation.



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

This is what I look for. in general conformation.
The back legs you should be able to draw a straight line up and down from the butt to the legs. 
under the belly should be shorter than the back. the front legs should be straight, like as if they were a tree growing from the ground straight up.
the angle of the shoulder should look like you can draw a crooked square. The bottom under the neck should be shorter than the top. And from the back hip bone draw a straight line to the top of the tail and go down and then left and then up, the closer it is to making a square is good. hard to explain.
from what I can see she is good in those areas. 
I don't know what to look for if you want it to be suitable for a certain sport. head I think is prefrence. I like baby doll heads.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

No comments conformation wise...but I did want to say that I love the picture and I think she's lovely!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stella, I LOVE her. And you're freaking gorgeous yourself, lady! 

Anyways.. I *hate* judging foals' conformation. They go through such odd phases it's really hard to tell what they will turn out like; they go through phases where they look prettier than they end up, and some downright "hide that THING behind the barn before someone sees!" phases. I've seen pretty foals grow into not-so-pretty horses, and some ugly as sin foals turn out to be very attractive. 
I have heard, though, to look at them at 3 days, 3 months, and 3 years old to see what they will turn out to look like. 
In the end though, I think your girl is going to be a very nice looking mare when she's "all growed up."


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Some foals look really funky for a long time. She is definitely not one of them. She is stunning, always has been.

She has a lovely strong body, with a nice shoulder and delicious butt. I mean, cute butt. Aww heck, I mean sexy butt. She also has nice straight legs. I would like to see her hocks a little lower, but that is just nitpicking at the end of the day. Her neck is a bit thick, but that is going to be balanced by her thick body. It definitely looks like it is going to have a nice natural arch.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Spotted, Thank you! It's always interesting to hear about what others look for in horses!

Plains_Drifter, Thank you!

JustDressageIt, You are very kind, thanks! 

I never saw her when she was 3 days - she was at a veterinary clinic, she was premature and born very sick. But she looked pretty nice when she was three months. 











Chiilaa, I love her butt too. I hope she inherit her fathers lovely heart-shaped butt.  And I prefer a thick neck. 

I think that her back is a little bit long right now, but it will probably balance out once her front is the same height as her butt. She is also slightly bit cow-hocked, but not much, but her legs looked horrible when she was born, her front legs where extremely x-shaped, but now they look very nice! Perhaps her cow-hocked back legs will straighten out in time.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Spotted, general conformation. It's super tough to judge foals as so much is subject to change. I've seen foals that were stellar as weanlings and turned into trainwrecks and even more ugly ducklings that emerged amazing. My grandfather always went with guidelines similar to what JDI posted, look at them at 2 days, 2 weeks & 2 months - then don't look again until they are 2. :lol:

I really like your filly. If her dam & sire are any indication she will be a knockout!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

if we are following the 3day/month/year rule, she was stunning at 3 months. While it is hard to tell what they will grow into, in your case you bred a very good mare, to a very good stallion, so in all likelyhood you will get a very good foal. She certainly looks great now, and with babies somtimes you just watch out for huge flaws, and judge by the sire and dam until it matures enough to decide.

I bought my filly based on attitude and her parents. Her sire and dam are gorgeous, and her attitude is amazing, but she was hideous(no terrible flaws, just thin necked and pot bellied) as a weanling, hide-her-behind-the-barn-quick ugly as a yearling, and just now really starting to look amazing, at 2.5.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

She is beautiful to me!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a fan of your mare-I think you made a nice choice in the stallion & the foal is very nice. I so hope you are planning on keeping her-it will be fun to watch her progress-training wise & color!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I was just thinking that I haven't seen any recent pics of her. As others have said, its hard to tell when they are that young. However, you did a good job at breeding that beautiful filly! Can't wait to see her all grown up.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies! I really appreciate it. 



Cacowgirl said:


> I'm a fan of your mare-I think you made a nice choice in the stallion & the foal is very nice. I so hope you are planning on keeping her-it will be fun to watch her progress-training wise & color!


She will be my mares only foal, so I will keep her.  And if she turns out as nice as her mother I will probably breed her.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't comment on the conformation part, but I agree that she is beautiful and the picture is beautiful and you are beautiful too! Wow. Envy, envy, envy...


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> I can't comment on the conformation part, but I agree that she is beautiful and the picture is beautiful and you are beautiful too! Wow. Envy, envy, envy...


Thank you, that's very kind of you to say!


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

She's beautiful! I would love to see how she looks as an adult! That's that hard part the waiting game! I don't know if I could wait so long to ride my horse lol The good part is you guys can build an unbreakable bond from the ground up!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

equinelyn, Haha. I am quite patient. 

And I love creating a bond with her. She follows me around like a dog, Comes running for me whenever she see's me and she likes to put her head in my lap when she sleeps. 

She also recognize my car...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, isn't that cool when they hear you drive in and call for you? I love that. My horse does that, too. And if I take too long to get out of the truck, she is not happy with me.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I definitely think you bred a winner. I love her Mom and Dad....She however is going to put them both to shame if she lies up to half the potential she is showing already  Congrats on a winning foal!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

NorthernMama, It's pretty neat that they can recognize the sound of a specific car and relate that car to their owner. My horses also call for me if I'm taking too long to get out of my car. 

Rascaholic, Thank you! Hopefully she got the best from both mother and father.  I like her more than I thought I would!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like her!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! So do I. ;-)


----------



## bellaranch (Nov 7, 2012)

What a beautiful baby!!i


----------

